# looking for a wiring diagram



## seldon (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi,
I am looking for a wiring diagram with need the changes for s14 sr20det swap on it. Could anyone give me a link or email me one? All I can find are diagrams for the s13 harness. Thanks


----------



## chett (Jul 4, 2004)

*look here.*

check www.240sx.org. they have alot of info.


----------

